# Rate the horse picture! ~Game~



## beauforever23

Beau
Thoroughbred Gelding
15 years old 
and i'll rate Cheyenne a 5. she's really cute and seems like a nice mare, u guys also look good together


----------



## apachewhitesox

I rate Beau a 4 i think he is quite cute and I like his colour. 
This Apache
thoroughbred
gelding
10 years old


----------



## LoveStory10

4. I love how his eye is peeking out at you, and he's beautiful 

This is Love Story, a 13 year old TB mare:


----------



## peppyrox

I'm going to rate Love Story a 5 because I think she is a beautiful horse and the two of you get along so well 

This is Wolfman Jack, 10 year old Thoroughbred Gelding
View attachment 55184


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

I'm going to give Wolfman Jack a high five! 
He's gorgeous, and I'm kind'a partial to Bays.....:wink:

This is my 16 year old, QH Mare, Jazz. 
I love her dearly!


----------



## lilruffian

I rate her a 5! Very pretty horse :wink:
This is Bella
She's my 10-yr-old Norwegian Fjord fluff puff!:lol:


----------



## LoveStory10

A 5 because wow! What a fluff puff 

This is Silver Sabre, a 14 year old TB mare:


----------



## Shiny

Silver Sebra , a full 5 . I love the sleepy look and the lil puff between her ears . 

Shiny ShowGirl
4 years old 
Q Horse
Indiana


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

I definitely give Shiny ShowGirl a 5! Gott'a love those QH's!

I know Cheyennes mom said one pic *at a time*, so that means we CAN do more than one, right? :wink:
(let me know if not!)

This is one of my Miniature horses, Kozmo, 7 yrs., Leopard Appy.
He is a cart horse, and also does therapy visits, and parades.
Here he is all decked out, in an antique saddle, for a Parade....


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww!! So cute!! 5 

Cheyenne
Quarter horse 
Mare
22yrs old


----------



## HorseChic

5 of course! 

This is my friend with a horse called Betty. (Not her horse, its the riding stables lol.) I have no idea what the age or breed is haha... You can guess if you want...


----------



## mom2pride

Pretty cute...I'll give them a 4

This is Flicka...she is an 11 yr. old QH/Walker, and I use her for everything; she excells at trails and just looking beautiful, hahaha


----------



## beauforever23

I'll rate Flicka a 5.. She's just really cute
Beau 
Thoroughbred Gelding 
15 years


----------



## apachewhitesox

5 i love how he's laying down relaxing

Sammy 
Quarter horse
12 year old gelding


----------



## Cheyennes mom

4  very pretty!

Cheyenne
Quarter horse, pony
mare
22years old


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

5. i like her question mark shaped blaze & snip lol 

Corkie
15yr old 13.3hh fell pony gelding


----------



## Cheyennes mom

5! That's so cute! It looks like he's smiling!!

This is a horse at the barn:
Vegas
Quarter horse
mare
6 maybe?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

4. pretty  face markings kinda make her look like she has a big nose lol

jack & rocky
shetlands, both about 9hh & i think they were both 10yrs old at the time, rockys been put down now though


----------



## apachewhitesox

5! I think thats adorable 
Sam
Quarter horse
gelding
12


----------



## equiniphile

3, cute but it's a little out of focus and dark.

Frappe (pinto) and Latte (silver bay)


----------



## lildonkey8

i give latte a 4 and frappe a five
this is tanoka, my troublesome, good for everything 4 year old haflinger mare:
looks troublesome ehhh?:lol:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww 5 that's cute!!
This isn't my horse either, it's another horse at the barn:
Montana
Quarter Horse
mare
3yo


----------



## lildonkey8

ahhhhh-6:wink:
this is tiger, a 12 year old quarter horse gelding:


----------



## peppyrox

I rate Tiger a 5! Lovely looking horse 

This is Wolfman Jack, 10 year old Thoroughbred gelding ex-racer


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Wolfman Jack still get's a five!
You can see his unique diamond star and snip in this pic, love it!

This is Domino, new guy in our herd.  11 yr. old Miniature Leopard Appy.


----------



## peppyrox

Thankyou  I rate Domino a 5, very sweet looking little fella 

Jack, 10yo Thoroughbred Gelding

View attachment 55484


----------



## lildonkey8

Oooooooooh I rate Jack a five! Love his stripe
This is Blue, our 7 year old Quarter horse mare:








P.S. Blue is NOT the person!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Blue is stunning, I will certainly give her a 5. 

This is Duke, our 8 yr. old Canadian gelding.


----------



## LoveStory10

Beautiful horse! 5

Here's Love Story again


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

definitley a 5. im a sucker for bays 
this is Misty, 10.1hh Welsh mountain pony x Shetland.


----------



## peppyrox

Misty definitely gets a five, love the pink tack 

Jack again, 10year old Thoroughbred Gelding
View attachment 55636


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

5. again, i love bays & his face markings are cute 
this is Flash O'riley aka Flash, the 15hh Irish Cob 
hes a bit of a weird one as you can probably tell lol


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

oops, picture didnt work. here he is lol


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Most certainly gets a 5!
Very handsome.

This is Smokey, 18 yr old Fjord/ Arab cross. 
(we lost him this past October to cancer...)


----------



## Rowzy

5! Beautiful horse! A unique cross too, I love how it turned out.


This is Gypsy, 9 year old 13.2hh rose grey arab mare.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

5! Very pretty mare! 

This is Willow, 16H TB Cross mare.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

ahh 5! loveee tbs & she has the sweetest face  cute little diamond on her nose too 
this is Billywhizz...the little terror lol 
9hh grey shetland pony gelding


----------



## horsplay

aww cute pic I give a 4.

This is Dallas Star
15 yo
QH/Arab
Gelding


----------



## VanillaBean

5 adorable!!

Sheena
Welsh/Arab
17years old 14.2hh
EVENTER!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Sheena has a beautiful head, 5.
Nice turn out too!

This is Dancer, 14yr old miniature horse.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww!! 5! I have a soft spot for minis!

Cheyenne
Quarter horse,pony
mare
22yo


----------



## Rowzy

5! Love her face markings and she looks like such a sweet girl!

This is Roma. He is a 15hh 13ish year old Arab gelding.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha thanks! Yeah, she's sweet if she's in a good mood and she gets treats from you  I have a really funny story from when someone she hated came up to her HAHA it was hullarious. Anyways, that is such a pretty horse!! 5!

This isn't my horse, it's another horse at the barn:
Vegas
QH mare
6 I think?


----------



## horsplay

Vegas is a 5 she's beautiful.

Here is Dally again:
Dallas
15 now but was 12-13 at the time of the picture
Gelding
3/4 Arab, 1/4 QH


----------



## LoveStory10

5, gorgeous, and I love the halter and beautiful little child.

This is Blackjack, my instructor's 24 year old Standerd bred X gelding


----------



## speedy da fish

4, he is so sweet love his face markings 

This is Will (right) with my friends horse at a competition.
He is a bay, 15hh anglo arab. he is 12 years old


----------



## Cheyennes mom

aww! 5 he's so cute!!
Cheyenne
Quarter horse
mare
23 (22 in the picture)


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

I don't know if it is just me, but no pic came thu with your post?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh really? Here's another one then:


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Cheyenne gets a five.
She certainly does not look her age! 

This is Me Jo, 9 yr old miniature. Cart horse.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha thanks I get that a lot 

Cheyenne (again )
Quarter horse pony
mare
23


----------



## beauforever23

manhattan (RIP) :-(
25 year old
red roan 
{he's not mine but, i was going to adopt him from my friend and that is me on him before i was going to adopt him}


----------



## lildonkey8

aww five
THIS IS NOT MY HORSE- IT IS A HORSE I RODE AT OUR LOCAL RANCH BEFORE I GOT TANOKA
cowboy, apha, 20-ish, 14.2 hh








he is the horse in the middle p.s not me on him


----------



## DunOverIt

Shine On Broadway

5 days old (born feb 13th 2011 at 5:21pm)









16 hours old


----------



## Cheyennes mom

both lildonkey08 and DunOverIt's horses get 5's! Remember to rate the horse before you!
Cheyenne
QH
mare
23


----------



## Marlea Warlea

marlea
mare
4 y.o
welsh x aussie pony


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

I give marlea a 5, very sweet picture! 

This is Domino, 12 yr old, Miniature Appy. (showing some attitude...)


----------



## Cheyennes mom

lol 5 that's attitude alright!
Cheyenne
Quarter horse,pony
mare
23
she's the sorral one. This picture was taken at my horse show yesterday!!


----------



## lildonkey8

once again five
i hope ya don't mind, but can i do my cockle-doodle-dooer!
no name! rooster americana chicken








he sure is colorful!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Bahahaha! :lol:
Okay, I'll give him a five.
He is very colorful, and I love the way his head looks sooo tiny in all those feathers! :wink:

This is my Miniature black Stallion, Sammy.


----------



## lildonkey8

oh he is certainly a five! he reminds me of "the black" haha


uhh i'll do ally
*THIS IS A SPIRITED HORSE I RODE A LONG TIME AGO NOT MINE*

Ally
age: ?
breed: paint pony








she is the horse on the left








here is another pic-you probably know what horse she is


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

I really like buckskin paints & Ally's very pretty, I'll give her a 5.

This is Hobbs, 10 yr old Miniature.
And yes, he is camera shy... he always manages to be behind something. :lol:


----------



## mswp27

Hobbs is definitely a 5! Haha he's the cutest dang thing!
This is Melvin.
He is 5 years old.
He is a Freisian, Andalusian, Morgan, Standardbred cross.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Have to give that handsome Melvin a 5!

This is Duke, 8yr old, Canadian.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

5 really pretty horse!!
Cheyenne
Quarter horse, pony
mare 
23 y.o.
(the picture in my avatar)


----------



## draftgrl

Cheyenne sure in a good lookin babe! 5!

Here is Linda, she isn't my horse but one I worked with everyday when I worked a dude ranch in SD and thought you guys would enjoy this pic! She was the "Prom queen" of the barn and we decided she needed her prom dress!!

Linda,
P.O.A cross (best guess)
age ?


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Linda gets a five, love her unique makings...

This is my QH gelding, Kizmit, 13 yrs old.
(sorry about the quality it is a scanned, not digital pic...)


----------



## wafflestheunicorn

DEFINATLY A 5!!! I LOVE SPOTS!!! 
This is me riding my 16.2hh tb geld, Jojo in our 1st victory lap togather! i love the flagin the back and the fog and sunrise 7:00 A.M.!!!!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

We missed Kizmet so I'll mark both of those! Both get a five!! So cute!!

Sorry the picture is so blurry and hard to see, it's from my last show and the lighting wasn't good in there.
Cheyenne
QH, pony
mare
23yo


----------



## wafflestheunicorn

whats about mine? nice pic! 5!


----------



## CruceyMoose

I'd give Cheyenne's a 4. It would prob. be a 5 if it were less blurry. =]

Sasha
Thoroughbred
7 Years


----------



## Cheyennes mom

peek-a-boo! lol 5 very cute!!

Cheyenne (again  she's the only horse that I 'have')
QH, pony
23
mare


----------



## JDawesome

I have to give Wolfman the 5 here
cute !!


----------



## TeamPenner17

5..you look like a great team together


Next is Zippy
9 year old AQHA Mare


----------



## Rowzy

5 for sure! You two look great together and I love your tack, it looks great on her.

This is Roma. 13ish year old Arab gelding. He was trying to eat the ice off the railing.


----------



## peppyrox

I give Roma a 5  Very cute horse, expecially eating the ice = very clever! 

This is Jack again: 10 year old Thoroughbred gelding:

View attachment 56977


----------



## Artemis

Definitely a 5! I adore his markings!

This is Halle.
29-year-old Tori mare.


----------



## LoveStory10

5, stunning horse 

This is my girlie Love Story and I again


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

5. Great shot! The two of you certainly look made for each other. 

This is my QH gelding Kizmit.
He was not particularly happy I disturbed his nap... :wink:


----------



## Cheyennes mom

haha 5 that's so cute!
Sahiyena (Native American translated into Cheyenne so yes it's my lease Cheyenne)
Qh
mare
23


----------



## LoveStory10

Always a 5 for her!

This is Love again


----------



## Cheyennes mom

5!! So cute!!

Cheyenne
QH,pony
mare
23
This was taken after I evened out her mane a little bit


----------



## peppyrox

Cheyenne gets a 5!!! Lovely cute picture 

This is Jack again, 10year old Thoroughbred gelding:
View attachment 57283


----------



## LoveStory10

Omg! Its JACK! I LOVE him! Lol.. 5 as always 

This isn't my horse, but I think she was one of the best 

Ruffian, 2 year old (at the time the pic was taken) dark brown tb filly:


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

I'm going to have to say 4, I'd say 5, but it's not your horse....:wink:
Great pic though!

Duke, 9 yr old Canadian.


----------



## lildonkey8

5 for duke!
secratariat
age: unknown


----------



## beauforever23

Beau
Thoroughbred Gelding
15


----------



## 888vegas888

5 for Beau  i love how he looks against the background!

Vegas, he was my world <3
12y/o TB/QH (appendix) gelding


----------



## beauforever23

Oh sorry I forgot to rate lildonkey8 hehe. whoops well I guess I'll rate Secretariat a 3 because, well he's secretariat.


----------



## peppyrox

I rate Vegas 5! Lovely horse 

Jack, 10 year old throughbred gelding

View attachment 57387


----------



## sixlets

I give that picture of Jack a 4, I liked that first picture better, but he's just so gorgeous!



Jasper
14 y.o.
Unknown breed, registered with ABRA


----------



## paintluver

I give Jasper a 5. He is very very pretty and I love the curious look he is giving you.
This is my G-pa's Filly
Jazz
1 year old
Miniature horse


----------



## Cheyennes mom

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol that is the cutest thing EVER!!! You could like have it as a pet!!!
I'll post a picture in a sec


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

aww thats the cutest foal  5!!
this is lily, 9 year old saddlebred appaloosa mare.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

oops, must have posted at the same time lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom

that's okay! I'll just rate yours too  Lily is a 5 
Cheyenne
qh,pony
mare
23


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

5, lovely picture. you two look well suited 

this is bluebell, a 15.1hh Shire x Irish cob mare.
12 years old


----------



## Marlea Warlea

moo moo
2
miniture pony


----------



## Marlea Warlea

oh btw 5 georgous pony!


----------



## donovan

aww cute i rate a 4
Ryans Lad
Standarbred
19


----------



## fuadteagan

A cutey 4









this is Jack. He loves girl and escapes his fields to be with the girls and break fences. Haha! He loves to run away and loves food. He is a gelding and about 9 years old. He is a mini and is I think 34''. He is a great horse and most of the time is smiling at you. He lives in a small stall and he can't see over the stall. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## lildonkey8

I rate him a 1000000 CUTE! 

Joe
Mini Donkey
8 hh
7 years old


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

LD, I give him a 10, A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!! :lol:

Jazz, 4 yr old QH, with her 3 mth old colt Kizmit.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

10!! lol double points because it's 2 horses  They are so cute!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

oh right now I need to pick one... ummm.. Just do my avatar. Cheyenne Quarter horse mare 23


----------



## QuarterhorseRider

4 for Jack! I luv the name (cause it is my QH name lol)


----------

